# This ain’t Alaska, Sarah!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Hillary Chabot and Jay Fitzgerald
The rogue-vs-rogue ruckus between GOP superstars Sarah Palin and Scott Brown could be a political boon for the Massachusetts senator, according to pundits who say Palin's jibe that he's a bust.

The rogue-vs-rogue ruckus between GOP superstars Sarah Palin and Scott Brown could be a political boon for the Massachusetts senator, according to pundits who say Palin's jibe that he's a bust in conservative Alaska can only burnish his upstart image in the blue Bay State.
"Scott Brown is probably doing cartwheels after Palin's comments - they're laughable and only bolster his appeal," said Mike Harrington, a GOP political consultant who worked on Brown's campaign.
Ed Morrissey, a blogger at the conservative Web site Hot Air, said Palin's quip that Alaskans "wouldn't stand" for Brown's moderate votes will boost the senator's prospects for reelection come 2012.



102 Comments

Poll


The tale of the tape: Sarah Palin vs. Scott Brown


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

funny how scotty sucked up to osama since it now looks like the dems are going to take a shellacking in the election this november.

Sarah's not the only one disappointed in his voting record.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Damn. I guess Scott Brown won't be able to move to Alaska and become a half term governor now...

When will this woman stop talking?!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sarah ain't no prize either. If you don't think that she had part in helping McCain loose the election, you have another thing coming. I don't see Brown as some one who is sucking up to Obama. He always said that he was an independant thinker. How quickly do some forget what the alternative to Scott Brown may have been. Or would you be happier with Motha Cockly?

I am sick of Sarah Palin. If she contemplates a run in 2012, it's not inconciavable that Barak gets another 4 years because of Palin's bafoonery. I think she should just stick to expanding her family and name her children and grandchildren silly names such as Glock, Beretta, Bass or Caraboo.

I am praying every day that my beloved GOP puts forth a candidate that at least during the election process does not serve as a butt of a joke for every Liberal and Democrat douche.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

The only way Obama could win another 4 years is if the GOP ran Charlie Manson in 2012. He's toast.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DJM1968 said:


> The only way Obama could win another 4 years is if the GOP ran Charlie Manson in 2012. He's toast.


Don't for a minute discount voter fraud. Not like they did not pull that shit in some of the districts the last time.


----------

